# Looking for info about Mirdif.



## hannahemiley (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all,

My husband is moving to Dubai with his job in 2 weeks and I'll be joining him at the end of June. We also have a dog who will be joining us after the summer. 
Due to our budget and space requirements - specifically outdoor space - the majority of rentals seem to be in the Mirdif area. 
Besides that it's close to the airport I'm looking for other information about the area, local amenities etc. We're currently in the Home Counties and pretty used to being reliant on a car due to the area we live in so if that's the case it wouldn't be the end of the world. Due to the size of the houses I can only assume that there are a lot of families in this area, is that the case? And if so are we likely to make ourselves unpopular with a large dog? 
Is this area convenient for the metro? 
Any information about this area would be fantastic, I appreciate this sort of question must get asked every day but a search didn't turn up any recent results. 

Thanks in advance.

Hannah


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello, good evening and welcome.

I've seen many people with Newfoundlands here so i shouldn't worry too much. I just hope for you and your neighbour's sake it doesn't bark.


----------



## omerkhan123 (Mar 25, 2015)

Heyyy . Mirdif is a good area . There is no access to metro nearby . One of the nearest metro station is like 5 kms away from mirdif. Ameneties are there nearby . I personally like this area , its quite peaceful, alot of restaurants and coffee shops nearby , and mirdif city centre is a huge mall to kill time. 
However alot of families hav pets at home . So i guess it will fine as long as its not polluting the neighbours surroundings .


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah,

Many expats live in the Mirdif area which has shopping malls, gyms, restaurants, healthcare clinics, schools etc. so pretty much everything you would expect.

The Business Bay area is approximately a ten minute drive away which has a number of good bars including the Hard Rock Cafe if that is to your liking!

People do have pets and there are parks in the area so I think Mirdif would be very suitable.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Hannah,

It's hard to say how well Mirdif might suit your needs without knowing what kind of lifestyle you are hoping for here. It's pretty quiet in terms of nightlife and outdoor pursuits, but if you're home bunnies, then it's probably for you. 

As for your dog, I doubt you'll have any issues. Lots of dog owners here, with hounds of every shape and size. Good and bad dog owners just as in the UK. There are large areas of open, sandy ground where owners/maids walk dogs, especially around the periphery of Mirdif, and a lot of others simply walk around the streets, which for the most part are fairly quiet. I don't think that the public parks within Mirdif itself permit dogs, but I would have to check. 

As for transport links, Dubai has a relatively inexpensive and reliable taxi service, and other than peak periods, it is very easy to find a cab. There is also a good bus service in Mirdif, with regular buses serving all of the main roads around the area. These link in to the Metro system at Rashidya, which is around 10 minutes away depending where you catch the bus. 

It is possible to get by without a car, but the majority of western expats here will have a car, whether leased or owned. Leasing is obviously more expensive, but generally hassle free, but owning is a good longer term option. Cars here are very cheap compared to the UK as there is no VAT, and fuel ridiculously cheap. Getting a driving licence for UK licence holders is also a formality. Road links are good, rules generally similar to the UK but the standard of driving will be something of an eye opener ;-)

Mirdif is very well served with shops, with one of the city's favourite malls on the doorstep, and a choice of several others within a short distance. Most of the restaurants locally are in the malls, but within Mirdif, there are no bars. Close by, there is an excellent open-air market selling all kinds of plants and garden goodies (the plant souq) and a huge indoor market selling virtually everything else you can think of (Dragon Mart). I can only describe it as a supersize version of the In-Shops. If you can't find it there, it probably isn't for sale in Dubai. Ikea is 10 minutes away for inexpensive, and familiar home goodies, but Dubizzle is the local online second hand marketplace and is also worth a look. 

There are a number of medical clinics in Mirdif too, and this is where you will also find the dentist. 

You don't mention kids, so either you're yet to enjoy the delights of little people, or you're past that point. Either way, Mirdif is a good family area, with lots of options for younger kids, good schools, and a nice, safe area. As you guessed, there are many families here. 

The only drawback I can think of is the noise from passing aircraft, as they come right over the centre of Mirdif. However, it's a subjective issue, as what one person considers noisy won't bother another. Some areas are going to be more exposed than others, so keep it in mind as you look around. 

Other than that, it's a reasonably priced area to get started, with more property for your money than other popular expat locations. It's very easy to get carried away in Dubai from day 1 and find yourself in financial difficulties, so a sensible property choice makes it easier to find your feet and decide what you really want for the longer term. I think Mirdif is as good a place as any to start. I like it here at least.


----------

